# Wing Clipping Questions + Trip to the Vet... What'll it cost me?



## SilasBB (May 30, 2010)

So, I was talking to Silas' previous owner last night, as I'm concerned about the length of Silas' beak and nails. I asked if there was a vet who Silas was comfortable with or who he had seen before (as moving houses was stressful enough on him). Turns out... In the 8 and a half years they've had him, he has never once been to a vet.

Silas' clipped wings are growing back in again and he has too much flight to be in our house at the moment (he still doesn't quite trust us), and he keeps flying into windows/glass/mirrors for absolutely no reason.

His previous owner clipped his wings by cutting off all of the feathers on the bottom of the wing. From the little research I've done, I've found that this was NOT how you're supposed to do it.

Would a Vet show me how to clip the wings myself?
How long does it take for the bird to regain flight?
How much would a trip to the vet cost me?(Basic visit I guess.. Check the bird out, clip wings, etc.)

Thanks!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Hmmmm...

Yes the vet will show you how to do it.

A normal visit would be different for you than me in australia so I won't even answer that.

And as for flight. It only takes a few feathers on each side to fly again.

Dude had one wing clipped. And he is moulting. He grew 2 feathers back on the other wing (the one that was clipped) and was able to fly again. So he was clipped again (this time it was done on both sides to even it up). As he lives in a not very safe house to be flying free. (Fishtanks open tops on some. Open plan kitchen / loungeroom, a cat that wanders around the house, to many hidy places around, and lots of big windows )

And if your already at the vet you mayaswell have a full check up. Isn't going to cost that much more (well unless he finds a problem)


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

I normally don't like siding on things but, I do agree with Dude's answer on that.


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes of course the vet will show you how to clip wings. And if you're concerned about his nails and beak he will show you how to clip the nails and maintain the beak too. 

For every bird it's different. Their feathers can grow back at the latest by their next molt, or if their bodies feel like making new feathers, they'll grow back sooner. Even with a few feathers on each side they'll be able to fly again. Not very gracefully, but to the point to where you should be aware of it. Lol. 

If you live in the US, I dunno much about where YOU live, but where I live, a basic checkup (which is what it should be) averages between $40 and $60.


----------



## SilasBB (May 30, 2010)

Alright! Thanks .

Silas is currently yelling and wolf-whistling at me because I won't let him out of the cage as I'm in the kitchen (and the kitchen is both heaven and **** for him... lots of shiny objects, lots of noise). I'm going to call around over the next couple days and find out which of the five vets in town see birds. I'm in Ontario, Canada, so I can't see our costs being much different from the USA.

Hopefully I can find someone who can check him out. My house isn't bird-safe by any chances... high ceilings, lots of high places to land. An open attic that we can't get into, but Silas could easily, multiple fishtanks, etc.

Thanks so much for the quick replies!


----------

